# Silver Shark Swimming Vertical?



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

I've got a couple of Silver Sharks in a community tank and one of them is fine swimming around peacefully but one of them seems to be swimming vertically almost like he is eating things in the water, and he slowly edges upwards, he doesn't do it all the time just at times, he is definately not ill or dying, is this a natural behaviour and does anybody know what it means?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Does he look in control or is he floating around all over the place?

Might be swim bladder?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

what size tank are they in, what do you feed them, whats your water change scedule and what are your water parameters if you know them?

certainly sounds like a swim bladder problem but ive not known of it in balas before.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

xvickyx said:


> Does he look in control or is he floating around all over the place?
> 
> Might be swim bladder?


Oh no, he seems in total control darting up in a straight line that's why he's confusing me, I have loaches sucking on the glass and he is gliding upwards pretty much at the same pace


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

what size tank you got them in because silver sharks can get very large. is it like it is grazing on the tank walls or just vertically in the water column?


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

The shark passed away yesterday I found him being nibbled on by a clown loach inside a cave, must've been bladder problems, he wasn't on the glass no he was a little away from it.


----------

